# Ack! Frozen blueberries left out all night...



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Any point in refreezing them, or do they need to be tossed?


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

I wouldn't re-freeze them, but I would eat them or use them today. Muffins? Pancakes? Smoothies?


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I agree - I wouldn't refreeze them or toss them. If you don't bake them into something you could make up a blueberry sauce (cook with a little honey or other sweetener until they thicken a bit) and use that over the next few days over yogurt or pancakes, waffles, in smoothies, etc.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks- great ideas!


----------

